# Not full of eggs?



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just on youtube and just love looking at the spawns that are on their and just noticed something!!


This female in the Video isnt full of eggs at all, yet when she is embraced she releases SO MANY EGGS!! how is this possible? watch the whole video Its so amazing nd interesting!! also tell me what you think and how is this possible?!!!?:-?:-?:shock:

Here is the link for the video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm4kNWaRS7o

Also notice that she doesnt eat them (she actually helps him) thats lucky!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's just the point. FAT bellies does not mean full of eggs. Even the thinnest female can release a lot of eggs. So don't look at their bellies to determine/calculate the approximate number of eggs.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont know, but I actually saw that theres a lump at the female's stomach. Usually if there's a little lump, it would mean that the female has quite alot of eggs


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow i didnt really think of it like that!

So a fat female produces more though right?


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO - nope! My females are very fat and thick. But they don't produce more eggs than the scrawny females I've just bought.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, not all though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm i thought so too.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with indjo, that has been my experience too-big fat stomach can just mean she is eating good or just ate with few eggs and a small stomach doesn't always mean no eggs or just a few. I have experienced both.....

I have female that eat eggs and females that will pick eggs up and blow them toward the male and I have had females that would put eggs in the nest...each one is different and different with each spawn and different males too...some times it can be due to the internal instinct of the fish in what they do-just like with males that eat eggs, most of the time they have a good reason for doing that and you want them to eat the eggs or even the fry if something is wrong with them.....weak fry are nothing but trouble especially for the strong healthy fry....fish are driven by instinct and you have to trust in that instinct of the fish especially the male(one bad apple).....they know what they are doing...on the most part......even though we may think that they are evil or mean for doing what they do..

They have a strong drive to pass their genetic to a new generation and they only want the best, strongest, healthiest to survive to insure that the best genes go on for generations.....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with Indjo as well. 

In my first breeding attempt, Spiri embraced Hattie, and there were so many eggs. I was very surprised with her! She didn't appear to be full of eggs, either, she was her normal, skinny little self.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay i see !! yes i was reading about that the male will eat the unhelathy fry or the fry that have no chance.


Is there a way to determine if a spawn can produce deformities? 
Even if the males history has never had any deformed fry and the female has never had any deformed brothers or sister fry, is there still a chance of getting a deformed fry? 


How does a deformed fry come as, what im trying to say is how can it happen even if th male and female come from two excellent generations?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes it is water quality and water temp related and even with good genetic they can still have deformities 

It is also weak fry and this can be caused (not always) due to too warm of water that causes the eggs to develop and hatch too fast and again water quality can weaken fry as well......

Too cool water can delay growth and development

Just like with general growth and development-poor water quality and temp can cause developmental issues.

More than just genetic play a role....water quality and water temp are also big factors...not to mention hardness and pH with some species of tropical fish......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay, 1 more question, how long does it take for healthy fry to hatch. This mean when they are just right how long does it take for them to hatch?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine usually hatch in 24-28 hours with 80F water....this can vary with water hardness and pH IME

I have had a drop in water temp and the eggs did not hatch for 32h and weaker than normal


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww poor fry:/ but did they survive?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, and now breeders...and breeding their offspring........


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow i was wondering can a brother and sister fry breed successfully without having some deformed fry? like if i breed two unknow VT's and they have their fry then the fry get older and i sell all but two and they are male and female from the same batch, can i breed them? or is there consequences?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you continually breed sibling pairs (if you breed a sibling pair then breed their offspring that are sibling then breed their offspring that are sibling, etc, etc) yes, there will be some deformities. I don't really know how long it will take to kick in though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i thought so.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is correct....I breed father X daughter, mother X son, brother X sister, aunts, uncles, half brother and sister, cousins on and on and on........I usually add in fresh blood by the 3rd to 4th generation and start over and over and over.....lol......deformities usually don't come with close related fish per se or you don't really see that much as compared to non-related fish...but I do think that some stupid is.....lol......and some loss of natural instinct too......IMO/E


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree!! thank you SOOO MUCH OLF because you helped me with all my questions!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

meh My fat females release more eggs but I easily get 300 eggs froma skinny female.


----------

